# Photoshoot with a male model in the water



## kdub (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not very experienced with photographing more mature subject as I am used to photographing children. I have a shoot set up with a male model and we are doing poses in/around the water. Does anyone have any tips, pose ideas, references or any advice at all. Anything would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## reg (Aug 17, 2008)

Circular Polarizer for reflections on the water.


----------

